# Little Lump



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I took Bella to the vets this morning as I noticed a little lump on the suture line of her recent LP surgery, it's about the size of a small pea, mobile and quite squishy. The vet had a good feel and said she wasn't sure what it was ?????? but she didn't think it was anything too serious and to just keep my eye on it. Any ideas guys ?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ingrown hair follicle? Encapsulated suture? Scar tissue forming? Blood blister?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am also wonderif if it could be a small infection with it being mushy.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Can you take a pic of it?*


----------

